# Line lb rating



## usingmyrights (Mar 10, 2011)

I ordered in a Sahara 1000, the website says that I can use 10lb PP line. Could I downsize to 8lb and still be ok, or do I really need to stay with the 10lb?


----------



## PartsMan (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't see a problem with stepping down in weight.


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2011)

No problem at all!


----------



## redbug (Mar 10, 2011)

yes you can use a lighter line that is a guide to see how much line your new reel will hold.
It may hold 160 yrds of 10 lb test and hold 200 yrds of 8 lb test 
If you go to a heavier line you will not get as much line on the reel 12 lb test may only hold 110 yrds


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 11, 2011)

The line recommendations on a reel are just to give you an idea of how much line at a given pound test and diameter will fit on the spool. You can use any pound test you'd like it's just that you'll get more or less depending on the diameter.


----------



## LonLB (Mar 11, 2011)

For the most part.
Downsizing usually isn't a problem on a spinning reel.

You can however go to heavy and run into SERIOUS line management issues.


----------

